# Entscheidbarkeit von Aussagenlogik



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (18. Jun 2022)

Kann jemand mir Vorschläge geben, wie ich diese Aufgabe beweisen kann?


----------



## stg (18. Jun 2022)

Am Schreibtisch sitzend mit nem Stift in der Hand.


----------



## yfons123 (18. Jun 2022)

durch einen Personal Emergency Non-Computer Information Lifesaver.. oder kurz pencil.. ist halt ein manual input device


----------



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (18. Jun 2022)

yfons123 hat gesagt.:


> durch einen Personal Emergency Non-Computer Information Lifesaver.. oder kurz pencil.. ist halt ein manual input device


Ich habe euch um Rat und Hilfe gebeten, aber ihr macht euch über mich lustig.  Das ist wirklich unhöflich.


----------



## httpdigest (18. Jun 2022)

Der Grund dafür ist, weil du einfach nur die Aufgabenstellung nennst, ohne dass erkennbar ist, ob du selbst schon versucht hast, auf die Lösung zu kommen.
Außerdem hast du dieselbe Aufgabe schon mindestens dreimal in anderen Threads gepostet. Einmal in einem deiner Threads, die damit gar nichts zu tun hat und noch einmal in einem Thread, der jetzt gelöscht wurde.
Einmal fragen reicht. Wenn darauf niemand antwortet: Tja, Pech gehabt.
Uns bezahlt schließlich niemand dafür, dir zu helfen. Deswegen ist es unser gutes Recht, uns über deine Probleme so lustig zu machen wie wir wollen.


----------

